# Catching Toothy Critters



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I had a good couple hours on my Jet Ski yesterday afternoon catching some "Toothy Critters", Sheepshead and Tautog. All on live Fiddler Crabs around structure in the Chesapeake Bay.
Also saw the "Blood Moon" Lunar Eclipse and hundreds of pelicans the last couple of days. Here are some pictures;


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice catch!! How do you bait you crabs?


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice!

Did you happen to be out on the water during the eclipse?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

DwillBama5 said:


> Nice catch!! How do you bait you crabs?


smh


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! I catch the crabs by hand. I was not on the water for the eclipse.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

hey Brian, when you specifically target the Togs and Sheeps, 
what hook do you use for the Fiddlers and why ?
Thanks


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Most of the time I use 3 and 4/0 hooks because that is what I have always used.


----------

